# HYDOR heaters - are they a good product?



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey there, BA has these on special this week and was wondering if they are worth taking a look at. I could use a small heater for my shrimp tanks and have been using their home brand heaters for now..... any information would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Haven't tried the smaller hydor heaters but have been using a hydor 300w inline heater in my 75g for a couple years now. Love it


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

They work good ... but becareful of the plumbing more than once when I was moving around some tubing that they disconnected and made quite a mess!


THEY ARE LARGE UNITS AND TAKE UP ALOT OF SPACE UNDER YOUR CABINET!

But I have yet to see one defect and boil my tank .... Personally get a regular heater. 

Personally, I only bought it to keep my ADA style going


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Egonsgirl said:


> Hey there, BA has these on special this week and was wondering if they are worth taking a look at. I could use a small heater for my shrimp tanks and have been using their home brand heaters for now..... any information would be helpful. Thank you.


Hydor is a large Italian aquatics company with some very good quality products in my opinion. I also use their inline heaters on a few of my tanks. Any of their heaters are a huge step up from the crappy Big Al's brand.
--
Paul


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

My experience with Hydor has been with the 25W and 50W. Both have been in use for about 2yrs now IIRC. I have had zero issue with them.

The 25W is in a 1Gal and the 50W is in a 5.5Gal. I have not obversed or seen any heater problems like stuck on heating when checking the heater and the thermometer. The temps are pretty close to what you set the heater to +/- 2 degrees C in my case as my setups are in the basement which is cooler.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

They are awesome! I have both the 25w and 50w and it been over a year with out any problems. I really like the LED amber flame effect that shows you when it's on. 

The 25w and 50w are the same size, I should of got two 50w as the price is a few dollars difference. 

The only problem is the white adjustable knob, once algae gets on it, you risk rubbing out the numbers. I used a tooth brush and end up erasing a few of them.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

ooppps....

I was specifically talking about Hydor INLINE heaters


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I bought a Hydor Theo 400w for my 125g a while back. It kept my tank at 78 right where I set it for 2 weeks. I then started to notice the "On" status light was constantly running and I check the temperature and it had warmed my tank to 89....not good. I disconnected it and there wasn't any damage, take it back to BA get another and wouldn't you know it, the "On" light was staying on as well even though my tank had gone down to 80 and I had set the heater for 78. Needless to say I returned it as well and bought a 300w Eheim that hasn't given me any problems.

I cannot speak for the lower wattage heaters but if you have a large tank, I would avoid the 400w.

Cheers


----------

